# Video hochladen - wie/wo?



## andy (17. Apr. 2009)

Lad es doch bei vimeo oder youtube hoch!


----------



## Kurt (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

Ich habe das MOV-File  hier hochgeladen aber keine Bestätigung, daß wirklich was angekommen ist.

sGvB kurt


----------



## Conny (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

Hallo Kurt,

Frank kümmert sich gleich drum


----------



## Frank (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

Hallo,

ja mit dem "gleich" war nicht mehr ...

@ Kurt
Wo genau hast du die Datei denn hochgeladen?  Ich kann nichts finden.
Oder hast du schon vorher eine Fehlermeldung evtl. wegen der Größe erhalten?


----------



## Joachim (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

Moin,

häng mich mal mit rein - ich hab auch nichts finden können. (Auch nichts, was freigeschaltet werden könnte). 

Allerdings - die max upload Größe liegt bei uns auf dem Server bei 25MB und das aus gutem Grund  . Vielleicht mal Thorsten oder Koi-Uwe anschreiben - die könnten dir eventuell beim komprimieren helfen.


----------



## Conny (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

 Schaaade, dass es noch nicht geklappt hat!

Die Betonung liegt auf "NOCH", 
@ Kurt,  ob Du es noch mal versuchen würdest


----------



## andy (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

Warum so kompliziert? Einfach Vimeo/Youtube/... Vielleicht kann einer der Admins ja sogar eine Funktion zum Einbinden von Videos in Beiträge einbauen?


----------



## Kurt (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

Hallo,

ich hatte ein MOV-FIle (42MB) mit dem Link von Connie 'hier' unter 'Navigation/Hochladen/durchsuchen usw. hochgeladen.
Vorhin versuchte ich es erneut mit einem 9MB-File und bekam folgende Meldung:

vBulletin-Systemmitteilung
Ihr Seitenaufruf konnte auf Grund eines fehlenden Securitytokens nicht verarbeitet werden.

Wenn Sie meinen, dass es sich dabei um einen Fehler handelt, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Administrator und beschreiben Sie genau, was Sie gemacht haben, bevor diese Meldung angezeigt wurde.
Seite wurde generiert in 0,12939 Sekunden mit 7 Queries

Vielleicht fehlt mir da eine Berechtigung ????

Danke für eure Unterstützung.

sGvB Kurt

P.S.: Entschuldigt bitte, daß ich hier mit technischen Fragen das 'Thema' versaue, aber die Chiefs können das später sicher wieder wegradieren.

und Andy:  ich mag nix so breitem Publikum unterbreiten - hier sind wir doch etwas mehr unter uns Teichfuzzis. Bitte um Verständnis


----------



## Annett (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

Hallo Kurt.

Wir sind an einer Lösung dran - wird heute aber nix mehr. Ich hoffe, Du und alle anderen können sich noch ein wenig gedulden.



andy schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann einer der Admins ja sogar eine Funktion zum Einbinden von Videos in Beiträge einbauen?


Können? Sicherlich. Wollen? Eher nicht. 
Gibt da immer wieder rechtliche Diskussionen, ähnlich denen, wenn man Bilder per Image-Befehl in ein Forum einbindet, die einem nicht gehören. Die Links zu solchen Videos sind doch gut zu kopieren. Zumindest bei youtube.


----------



## Frank (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

Hallo Kurt,

ich denke auch, dass wir dein Problemchen hier erst mal klären und nachher aufräumen.
Allerdings muss Joachim wohl mal was dazu sagen, der kann da wohl mehr mit anfangen. Ich werd ihn auf jeden Fall noch mal mit der __ Nase drauf stoßen.

@ Andy
Von Youtube und ähnlichen Proggis werden wir wohl absehen, da wir hier eine eigene sehr gute Download Funktion haben. 

edit: ooh, gerade gesehen, dass Annett ja auch schon da war ...


----------



## Joachim (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

@Kurt
Also ich kann keinen Fehler finden, hab grad ne 6 MB Datei hochgeladen - ohne Fehler. 

Lösch mal deinen Cache und Cookies und versuchs doch nochmal, ohne was abzubrechen und vor allem bis max 25 MB ! 

Wenns dann noch immer nicht will hab ich noch nen "Plan B"


----------



## Kurt (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

Hallo Admins,

habe soeben ein 1,28 MB-WMV-File erfolgreich geladen.  Bei dem zuvor gesendeten MOV-File mit 10 MB kam immer noch dieselbe Meldung wie am 18. 22:02 beschrieben.

Bitte prüfen, ob das WMV-File angekommen ist.  Ich dreh inzwischen einen Kurz-Mov und versuche, den zu senden.

VIelen Dank!, Schöne Grüße,
Kurt


----------



## Kurt (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

Hallo,
beim Laden von der kleinen MOV kam nun folgende Meldung:
You may only upload or link to the following extensions: zip rar tar gz doc pdf ppt pps mpg mpeg avi wmv

Ich durchforste mal meine SW zur LUMIX - vielleicht gibts da was zum Formatändern 

sGvB Kurt


----------



## Annett (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

Hallo Kurt.

Die Testdatei habe ich soeben freigegeben und sie lies sich anstandslos herunter laden und mit dem Windoof Media Player anschauen. 

Das Problem mit dem Datei-Format der Lumix hast Du nicht alleine (wir haben eine FZ-50). 
Eine Umwandlung aus diesem MOV-Format in ein komprimierteres ist nach meinem Wissen alles andere, als einfach.


----------



## Kurt (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Ringelnatter kontra  Grasfrosch*

Hallo Annett,

auf der SW-CD befand sich A R C - M e d i a -Impressionen.  Damit kann man gezielt Sequenzen zusammenstückeln, sogar Überblendungen dazwischen, Musik dazufügen usw.

Danach Abspeichern unter div. Formaten geht auch ganz einfach.

Das WMV-File daraus habe ich inzwischen gesendet, hat nur noch ca. 2 MB .

Viel Spaß damit.

sGvB, Kurt


----------



## Conny (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Video hochladen - wie/wo?*

Hallo Kurt,

das sind ja Dramen bei Euch im Garten! 
Vielen Dank für Deine Mühen.


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Video hochladen - wie/wo?*





Hi!

Bei mir klappt es irgendwie auch nicht. 8,1 MB mpg - Antwort des Servers:



> Ihr Seitenaufruf konnte auf Grund eines fehlenden Securitytokens nicht verarbeitet werden.



Liebe Grüße Else


----------



## Joachim (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Video hochladen - wie/wo?*

Mal Kekse und Kaschee löschen - neu einloggen und dann nochmal. Kann aber sein, wenn die Verbindung lahmt, das es dem Server schlicht zu lange dauert.


----------

